
Learning to Think Like a Computer - daschaefer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/education/edlife/teaching-students-computer-code.html
======
zulrah
> At Stanford, Princeton and Tufts, computer science is now the most popular
> major.

In my times, comp-sci was only studied by geeks and wierdos. Glad that the
steriotypes have changed and it became more popular

